# Need a good way to test my Torrent speeds. Any god torrent out there?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

got my new MBP, and when using transmission all my ports are in stealth mode, and get error mapping ports in the other slot.

Do I just have a slow torrent? Or a bad connection with rogers?

I want to know if anyone here knows of a torrent, that has high download rates. I don't care what the torrent is, I just need to do a speed comparison. I might be geting slow speeds because of a torrent that is leaching, or could be my internet provider. I just don't know.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Try a Linux distribution download? Those tend to be very well seeded and one thing BitTorrent is exceptionally good for.

If your ports are showing in stealth mode - I suggest turning off Stealth mode in OS X's Firewall as it disabled UDP packets which BitTorrent uses heavily IIRC.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Chealion said:


> If your ports are showing in stealth mode - I suggest turning off Stealth mode in OS X's Firewall as it disabled UDP packets which BitTorrent uses heavily IIRC.


Thanks for that tip. I didn't know that


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

macmac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got my new MBP, and when using transmission all my ports are in stealth mode, and get error mapping ports in the other slot.
> 
> Do I just have a slow torrent? Or a bad connection with rogers?


It could also be: you have a firewall set up that is too secure, possibly giving you a NAT error; or that Rogers is shaping the traffic and slowing down or stopping all encrypted packets from high speed transmission (bandwidth shaping on their part).


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

How can I set my MBP up for optimum (read: fastest) torrent speeds? Right now when I want to download with it I hook it up to my router as I cannot get above 10kbs wirelessly.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you sure your ports are being forwarded properly. I use Transmission as well and I believe the default port is 9090. Go into your Router options and go under your Application/gaming/port forwarding option. 

If you have never done this before...check this page out:


http://portforward.com/routers.htm

Select your router from the list at the bottom for detailed instructions.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Its most likely that Rogers is throttling torrent speeds. I would almost bet on it.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I have D-Link 524 forwarding the ports is difficult, as I don't see an option to do that anywhere. I did enter the OSX Firewall options and allowed the mac to use port 9090 for Transmission. I think I need a better router and a new internet provider.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

somebody here must have downloaded a torrent lately at a decent speed. It could be a video on basketweaving techniques..i don't care...just something that downloads quickly so I can test my system out on it. The name of the torrent and where you got it from would be appreciated.


thanks


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm on Bell ExpressVu for Condos (which uses some crazy vdsl technology) and get 500kbps for a well seeded torrent. 

I think it's under the traffic shaping radar.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Well..the F*[email protected]&^S at rogers admitted right now on the phone that their peer to peer traffic is their lowest priority and speeds are capped. He said there was nothing that could be done, and i replied with...'well yes there, ill just go over to bell'..... he was signing by saying 'thank you for choosing rogers'...so i cut him off and said..actually i'm no longer choosing rogers...so please don't thank me.

Bell is on it's way, should be here by Friday. Bell offered to install a fibre optic line, but it was $10.00 bucks more, so i opted against it. difference was 7mbps rather than 5... so maybe in the condo that's what you have...the fibre optic lines.

Can't wait to test out my new speeds.


----------



## bighog (Jan 13, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Try a Linux distribution download? Those tend to be very well seeded and one thing BitTorrent is exceptionally good for.


As indicated I went to http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/ and downloaded one of the Fedora torrents. I reached speeds of about 450Kb/s on Rogers.

These should be pretty good torrents as a number of the seeds will be dedicated servers.

Let me know how it works out for you


----------

